# moving after you get approved for a UK Spouse Visa?



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a us citizen and im getting married in 2 days time to my UK fiance..I have read around on a few sites stating it is safe to move once you get approved for your spouse visa but im not sure if it's right or not..We are currently living with his parents and we are hoping to move out as soon as we have saved up more money..but if i get approved for my spouse visa can I move from my current location?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lkb-lka said:


> I'm a us citizen and im getting married in 2 days time to my UK fiance..I have read around on a few sites stating it is safe to move once you get approved for your spouse visa but im not sure if it's right or not..We are currently living with his parents and we are hoping to move out as soon as we have saved up more money..but if i get approved for my spouse visa can I move from my current location?


It depends on which spouse visa you mean.

If you are in the UK on the fiance(e) visa, and after you marry are going to apply for the Further Leave to Remain (FLR) that will turn your fiance(e) visa into the probationary spouse visa, you will need to inform the UKBA when you move from your in-laws home if you have applied for and been granted the FLR. 

If you are in the UK to marry and then return to the US to apply for the spouse visa so that you can return to the UK to live with your new husband in his parent's home, then the answer is no, you don't have to inform the UKBA if you move house whilst on the probationary spouse visa.. When you apply for the Indefinite Leave to Remain (ILR), you'll update the UKBA on your new address then.

Which visa are you currently on?


----------



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

atm im on a fiance visa but im applying for a spouse visa (FLR(m))


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lkb-lka said:


> atm im on a fiance visa but im applying for a spouse visa (FLR(m))


OK, then after you have the FLR, which if granted includes the Biometric Residence Card (BRP); if you move and will be at the new address for six months or more, you need to let the UKBA know your new address:



> If you change your address at any time after you have received your biometric residence permit, and you think you are likely to be at the new address for at least 6 months, you should tell us by sending a fax to 020 8196 5454 or by writing to:
> 
> UK Border Agency
> Change of Address Team
> ...


UK Border Agency | Enrolling your biometric information

Best wishes on your upcoming marriage, and congratulations to the groom


----------



## MARVIN (Jun 30, 2012)

hi,have just had my fingerprint done through the post office,how long does it takes for it to get to the home office


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

MARVIN said:


> hi,have just had my fingerprint done through the post office,how long does it takes for it to get to the home office


Not sure how long the biometrics take to get to the Home Office, probably 1-3 days to go through the system. 

The processing time to receive a determination via postal submittal (the route you've chosen) is up to six months. I've heard a couple of posters say they got theirs in 3-4 months, though.

UK Border Agency | Waiting times


----------



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> OK, then after you have the FLR, which if granted includes the Biometric Residence Card (BRP); if you move and will be at the new address for six months or more, you need to let the UKBA know your new address:
> 
> 
> 
> Best wishes on your upcoming marriage, and congratulations to the groom


Cant you update you address/contact details for it via the uk border agency site?


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lkb-lka said:


> Cant you update you address/contact details for it via the uk border agency site?


Maybe by the time you are ready to let them know you've moved house they'll have that feature available. As of now, however, you will need to use FAX, or notify them in writing by post, per the link I posted in my reply to you.

They are trying to get as much online as they can, and apparently as quickly as they can, so it's entirely possible that one day we will be able to update details via the website, but they'll be doing it with security issues in mind, and they may find for those reasons they can't do it online.

Lol, 'cause if you ask me, FAX and post are sketchy too and can be every bit as tamperable as online.


----------



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Maybe by the time you are ready to let them know you've moved house they'll have that feature available. As of now, however, you will need to use FAX, or notify them in writing by post, per the link I posted in my reply to you.
> 
> They are trying to get as much online as they can, and apparently as quickly as they can, so it's entirely possible that one day we will be able to update details via the website, but they'll be doing it with security issues in mind, and they may find for those reasons they can't do it online.
> 
> Lol, 'cause if you ask me, FAX and post are sketchy too and can be every bit as tamperable as online.


well im asking cuz they have a contact page that says change of address in the uk and it states to use it if u are living in the uk and or ur application was made in the uk


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lkb-lka said:


> well im asking cuz they have a contact page that says change of address in the uk and it states to use it if u are living in the uk and or ur application was made in the uk


I know you can't post a link that will hyper, but can you write the url on that page for me? If there is a new page saying that people can update online, that would be great!

ETA: oh wow, are you talking about this:

http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/aboutus/contact/changeAddress/

Bloody you-know, why do they say on the BRP page that people have to FAX or write in via post if they can change it online??!!

Try it, and let us know if it works for you-this would be a great help to a lot of people


----------



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> I know you can't post a link that will hyper, but can you write the url on that page for me? If there is a new page saying that people can update online, that would be great!


contact-ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/aboutus/contact/changeAddress/update-my-details


----------



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

you can also just got to the UKBA site and click on contact and the link is there for the change of address


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lkb-lka said:


> you can also just got to the UKBA site and click on contact and the link is there for the change of address


Yes, I did that (scroll back a page), and I found that. I'm really surprised that they say on the BRP page that you have to FAX or post them the info, but on the contact page they give you the online change of details. 

The UKBA site is definitely labyrinthine, just a huge and confusing maze to have to negotiate. LOL, it's good to know about this simpler way to update details, though, thank-you very much!

We had a poster a few months ago who used the BRP page info (he's the one who told me about how to change details), I'm sure if he'd known this online update was available he would have been a lot happier. 

Great info, thank-you!


----------



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Yes, I did that (scroll back a page), and I found that. I'm really surprised that they say on the BRP page that you have to FAX or post them the info, but on the contact page they give you the online change of details.
> 
> The UKBA site is definitely labyrinthine, just a huge and confusing maze to have to negotiate. LOL, it's good to know about this simpler way to update details, though, thank-you very much!
> 
> ...


wow seems like i managed to be of help some how lol..


----------



## AnAmericanInScotland (Feb 8, 2012)

lkb-lka said:


> wow seems like i managed to be of help some how lol..


Oh yes, definitely! I love that link, I bookmarked in a heartbeat.


----------



## lkb-lka (Jul 3, 2012)

AnAmericanInScotland said:


> Oh yes, definitely! I love that link, I bookmarked in a heartbeat.


oh good i was useful lol!


----------



## MARVIN (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re:time frame*



anamericaninscotland said:


> not sure how long the biometrics take to get to the home office, probably 1-3 days to go through the system.
> 
> The processing time to receive a determination via postal submittal (the route you've chosen) is up to six months. I've heard a couple of posters say they got theirs in 3-4 months, though.
> 
> uk border agency | waiting times


many thanks


----------

